# Comment utiliser un IPOD Classic en DD avec un PC Windows ?



## yulin (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un IPOD 80Go que j'utilise avec un macbook. J'ai activé sous Itunes l'option "Activer l'utilisation comme Disque Dur". L'ipod est donc reconnu sur le bureau Mac comme un disque dur.

Je souhaite l'utiliser conjointement avec mon PC du boulot sous Win XP, pour partager des données. Mais lorsque je branche l'IPOD sur le PC, ce dernier ne le reconnait pas et me propose de le formater.

Je crains que le pb soit dans le format du disque dur de l'IPOD : quand je fais "Lire les info" sur le mac, il m'affiche "MacOS Etendu (journalisé)". 

Y'a-t-il un moyen (driver ou autre) pour permettre de gérer ce format sur mon PC ?
Ou faut-il absolument reformater en un format Windows, genre FAT32 ? Et si c'est la seule solution, comment procéder pour ne rien perdre des données déjà présentes dans l'IPOD ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils !


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Février 2009)

la première solution que je vois c'est de le formatter avec itunes pc car le formatage d'ipod pc est aussi lisible sur mac



yulin a dit:


> comment procéder pour ne rien perdre des données déjà présentes dans l'IPOD ?



les sauvgarder sur un mac !


----------

